# It's the end of the world D:



## Waffles (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifTIuA8Dq58


----------



## Nail_bunny (Mar 16, 2011)

I love that video


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

1:30 LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh god, this is the best video to watch stoned ever...I was busting a guy the entire time XD


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Are you always drunk and or high?


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 16, 2011)

Here I was thinking it would be:

[Yt]kCpjgl2baLs[/Yt]


----------



## Trance (Mar 16, 2011)

I am so buying this game now.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 16, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Are you always drunk and or high?



No, I just make sure to come on FaF whenever I am, because It's a comedy fest on here XD


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 16, 2011)

...


What did they DO? 

Nograv + reduced mass or something? That's just fucking insane. O______O

Also:  Yakety sax makes everything funny.


----------



## Pine (Mar 16, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Oh god, this is the best video to watch stoned ever...


 
holy shit, you're right...


----------



## Waffles (Mar 16, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> 
> What did they DO?
> ...



It's the editing of car friction to a NEGATIVE number (-9).
Fucking awesome.


----------



## TheCheetah (Mar 17, 2011)

It's actually a deal life simulation of driving in Houston XD


----------



## LLiz (Mar 17, 2011)

00vapour said:


> Here I was thinking it would be:
> 
> [Yt]kCpjgl2baLs[/Yt]


 
WTF??


----------



## LLiz (Mar 17, 2011)

Waffles said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifTIuA8Dq58


 
Yeah, I have very VERY real memories of Shanghai, China being similar to that.


----------



## cad (Mar 17, 2011)

Didn't the _exact_ same video pop up here just some days ago?


----------



## Kihari (Mar 17, 2011)

Man, I remember playing this at one of my friends' house. I'd pretty much stopped buying new games and systems by the time that rolled around (and had been a Nintendo fanboy anyway), but now I feel like I could really get into this series.



00vapour said:


> Here I was thinking it would be:
> 
> (End of Ze World)



Also ^this.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you. That made my day. : )


----------



## Waffles (Mar 19, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Thank you. That made my day. : )


 It made mine too :V
VIDEOS DOING SIMILAR STUFF, MINUS YAKETY SAX:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-620xx7yTo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Drp9o4E7G7U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q02lvajNllU


----------

